# mensagens do emerge em português

## gesiel

Olá pessoal,

na verdade este post não é uma pergunta. 

É uma proposta de introdução de suporte a internacionalização das mensagens do "emerge". 

Meu inglês é tosco e nem me atrevo a escrever um post para os desenvolvedores do Gentoo, mas imagino que esta simples melhoria iria agradar a muita gente.

O que acham? Alguém se habilita?

----------

## knight_merz

Gesiel, tambem sou do Rio de Janeiro porem atualmente moro em Brisbane na Australia.

Meu ingles e bem razoavel e eu me disponibilizo a ajudar nas traducoes, mas nao tenho experiencia nenhuma com Linux... estou tentando instalar o Gentoo pela 1a vez.

Um abraço,

Felipe.

----------

## gesiel

Olá Felipe,

 *knight_merz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meu ingles e bem razoavel e eu me disponibilizo a ajudar nas traducoes, mas nao tenho experiencia nenhuma com Linux... estou tentando instalar o Gentoo pela 1a vez.
> 
> 

 

Legal a sua disposição de ajudar e conto com vc. Na verdade os scripts do "emerge" são feitos em Python e seus códigos podem ser editados em qualquer editor de textos.

A simples tradução para o português de uma versão não seria um modo conveniente de resolver o caso, já que ao lançar nova versão o0 trabalhao teria que ser todo refeito.

O que eu proponho é que os desenvolvedores incluam suporte a traduções, não só para o português como para qualquer outro idioma que se deseje, ou seja, se um indiano, afegão ou espanhol desejar traduzir as mensagens, basta ele procurar nas "chaves" craiadas pelos desenvolvedores. O arquivo traduzido poderia ser disponibilizado para a comunidade de forma que todos os indianos, afegãos e espanhois veriam as mensagens do emerge em sua própria lingua. A criação destas "chaves" no código do emerge permitiria que ao ser lançada nova versão, bastaria traduzir as novas mensagens e ajustar as mensagens que forem alteradas.

Este conceito é o mesmo permite o KDE, as mensagens do bash, etc. estarem disponível em português ou outra lingua que alguém se disponha a traduzir.

Um processo parecido foi iniciado para as mensagens do kernel. Um brasileiro lançou a idéia que logo foi adotada pelos papas do linux e a primeira tradução feita das mensagens ( e já disponível) foi em português. Ponto pra gente, certo?

Vamos lançar esta idéia para os desenvolvedores do gentoo?

----------

## gesiel

poxa, que pena. Aparentemente mais ninguém se interessou. Ce la vi !  :Cool: 

----------

## Operador Nabla

Eu me lembro que o grupo de usuários franceses do Gentoo tem um projeto de tradução do Portage para o francês. Vou dar uma olhada no que eles estão fazendo...

 *gesiel wrote:*   

> Ce la vi ! 

 

Acho que você quis dizer: C'est la vie !  :Wink: 

----------

## gesiel

Olá Operador Nabla,

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Eu me lembro que o grupo de usuários franceses do Gentoo tem um projeto de tradução do Portage para o francês. Vou dar 
> 
> uma olhada no que eles estão fazendo...

 

Legal... nos avisa, ok?

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Acho que você quis dizer: C'est la vie ! 

 

isso, isso, isso...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Seabeast

Eu me proponho a ajudar. A um tempo atrás, tinha mandado um email pra um dos mantenedores do gentoobr (o qual eu não me lembro o nome, desculpe :p) para ajudar no processo de tradução da documentação. Eu estava com (muito) tempo livre na época, mas logo em seguida ocorreu um problema familiar e não pude voltar a entrar em contato com ele.

Mas se "conseguirmos" algum avanço quanto à inclusão das traduções no portage, me contactem! 

O mesmo vale para a documentação, caso ainda esteja faltando alguma tradução/atualização.

----------

## gesiel

Olá Seabeast,

A minha disposição de levarmos a frente este projeto continua firme. Então já somos 3.

Estou dando uma estudada em Python para entender onde podemos traduzir sem estragar a codificação. É claro que seria interessante introduzir IDs nos strings para que fosse traduzido para outrsa linguas também. O que acha?

fica ai com meu e-mail para contato: gesiel at gmail dot com.

----------

## Seabeast

E aí Gesiel,

 *gesiel wrote:*   

> Estou dando uma estudada em Python para entender onde podemos traduzir sem estragar a codificação. É claro que seria interessante introduzir IDs nos strings para que fosse traduzido para outrsa linguas também. O que acha?

 

Por codificação você quer dizer a saída dos caracteres no console? Acho que essa parte das strings seria mais produtiva se fosse publicado um guia (talvez por nós mesmos, quem sabe?) para que todas as traduções seguissem o mesmo padrão, o que facilitaria as coisas. Vou tentar contactar alguém (se existir algum posto nessa área) da equipe de desenvolvedores que cuide das traduções. Os developers brasileiros poderiam nos ajudar no caso?

----------

## Seabeast

Achei na recém comprada Linux Magazine desse mês (que vem com o Gentoo 2005.0 e está muito boa, parabéns) o seguinte, na parte que fala da documentação do Gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> "(...)A documentação em Português do Brasil ainda está sendo feita. Quem tiver vontade de contribuir deve mandar um email para o líder do projeto Gentoo-docs pt_BR, no endereço enderson at gentoo dot org."

 

Mandei um email pra ele e pedi pra que lêsse o tópico.

----------

## gesiel

Boa! Já tive oportunidade de solicitar acerto no guia de instalção e fui muito bem atendido por ele.

Na verdade, esta é uma boa oportunidade de parabenizar a equipe de tradução para o português pelo grande trabalho que eles tem realizado "quase" anonimamente. Valeu!

----------

## Enderson

Aê galera, tem estes 2 bugs que pude encontrar numa busca rápida no bugs.gentoo.org

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13618

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32630

Tem coisas em andamento, eu estarei com tempo de voltar a traduzir mais coisas 

nestas férias, pra atualizar a documentação pro release 2005.1, e docs novos.

E se sobrar tempo e saco, eu até dou uma olhada neste suporte a i18n do portage.

Não sei programar para ajudar nestes patches, mas como sempre digo, pode ser uma 

oportunidade para aprender.

É isso aê, quem souber programar, e puder testar os pacthes é só agitar o BUG no bugzilla

pros devs responsáveis disponibilizarem na árvore oficial.

Falow!

----------

## Vanquirius

O patch é bem simples em termos de programação e traduzir as mensagens do emerge não parece ser um trabalho muito grande.

Todavia, acho bem problemática a questão de manter as traduções atualizadas se o suporte a nls não for oficializado -- certamente significa trabalho manual e duplicação de esforços a cada nova versão.

Dito isto, comprometo-me a ajudar se a equipe do Portage facilitar o trabalho.  :Smile: 

----------

## gesiel

O meu inglês é muito tosco (meu português tb  :Smile:  )

Alguém que tenha um inglês "entendível" poderia postar a solicitação de  suporte a i18n para o emerge no bugzila?

----------

## Enderson

 *gesiel wrote:*   

> O meu inglês é muito tosco (meu português tb  )
> 
> Alguém que tenha um inglês "entendível" poderia postar a solicitação de  suporte a i18n para o emerge no bugzila?

 

Veja os BUGs que postei acima, é justamente para isso.

----------

## gesiel

valeu Enderson, não tinha visto.

----------

## KamiKazeNH

 *gesiel wrote:*   

> Olá Seabeast,
> 
> A minha disposição de levarmos a frente este projeto continua firme. Então já somos 3.

 

Quatro, então.

 *gesiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Estou dando uma estudada em Python para entender onde podemos traduzir sem estragar a codificação. É claro que seria interessante introduzir IDs nos strings para que fosse traduzido para outrsa linguas também. O que acha?
> 
> fica ai com meu e-mail para contato: gesiel at gmail dot com.

 

Bem... Traduzir .pot files é muito mais fácil.

Na medida do possível, estou ajudando também  :Very Happy: 

----------

